# Beekeeper from California saying Hi,



## Beelieve bee (Dec 13, 2009)

Hello, Seems like this is the place to talk about the bees. I've been reading a lot of the Great Information generated from this site. Glad i found ya all. I've been keeping bees for a year now. After studying up on the bees,The bee club I'm in got the chance last year to purchase hives from an almond producer. I got four and also bought one package. So I jumped into the hobby quickly and having a blast. It's great help nurture something that has been giving to me since birth. It's also nice to reap the rewards..."The Honey". Last year I also retrieved two swarms. My six hives are nice and strong. I hope to split at least three in the spring. Maybe find a few swarms to. I will have 10 to 12 hives by summer. Look forward to meeting everybody and exchanging info....Bee...on..and on.
Take Care from.......Matt


----------



## noahsbees (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello and Welcome,

Noah


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi Matt,
Welcome I'm up here in the SF Bay area.


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey Matt,
Welcome aboard. Sounds like you just jumped right in and got yourself a hobby! I am just in my first year with two hives.


----------



## jchristo4 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Matt,

i'm working a couple hives here in Southern California. Wishing you the best of luck and you've found a great source of information from a really great group of people here. JC


----------



## Beelieve bee (Dec 13, 2009)

Welcome to both of you also. Going to a meeting at City of La Mirada Community Resource Center located at 13710 La Mirada Blvd., La Mirada 
CA 90638. If you are interested. I haven't been for a couple of months due to holiday fun. It's a nice grouping of people who are well informed about the art of BeeKeeping. Hope to see ya there. The meetings start around 6:30 7pm and go till about 9. But you can leave when you want. Keep me informed to how your new hobby is going. Good Energy, Fun Stuff.


----------



## Beelieve bee (Dec 13, 2009)

Want to correct my post on the Bee Meeting. If will be held on the 28th at 6:30-9pm. Might be a little easier to get there, since the rain is starting to head east. These California roads can make it tough to navigate to anything. Then ad all the wonderful people that fill are roadways. It's a wonder we get anywhere.


----------

